
Show HN: Next Hit Game – game idea generator - laurilii
http://nexthitgame.com/
======
roddux
140454 combinations is pretty neat!

I'm playing around with list comprehensions, so, duly:

    
    
      ["it's like %s %s game set in %s" % (a["name"],g["name"],l["name"]) for a in adjectives for g in gametypes for l in locations]

------
AwesomeFaic
These are pretty good! I made something pretty similar a while back
[http://chrisgermano.github.io/IndieGameGenerator/](http://chrisgermano.github.io/IndieGameGenerator/)

